# sarhoş, sapık bir kocanın kahrını ömür boyu çekmek olduğuna daha çok inanmaya başladı.



## jbionic2010

I do have the translation of the above sentence and understand the general meaning. However by looking at the original Turkish sentence I somehow struggle to understand the meaning of word "çekmek " and the reason it was used in the context? Is it used in combination with some other words as an idiom? or does it simply mean "doom oneself to" smth


----------



## jbionic2010

I think I've been inattentive, because the footnote says "kahrını çekmek" means "to suffer"   So it does mean actually "to doom oneself to grieves"


----------



## CHovek

Kaderinin sarhoş, sapık bir kocayı ömür boyu *çekmek *olduğuna daha çok inanmaya başladı. 

Çekmek can also be used with other nouns or adverbs to mean "to suffer".


----------



## shafaq

"Çekmek" means "*to convey*" literally and *is enough to get the meaning:*
kahır= sorrow
*kahır*(ını) çekmek=*to convey* (the someone's/something's induced) *grief/sorrow*


----------



## CHovek

shafaq said:


> "Çekmek" means "*to convey*" literally and *is enough to get the meaning:*
> kahır= sorrow
> *kahır*(ını) çekmek=*to convey* (the someone's/something's induced) *grief/sorrow*


I think you confuse convey with experience.


----------



## shafaq

Yours (experience) is metaphoric meaning of the "çekmek". The literal is "convey".
I think you didn't hear something like:
Bu terazi kaç kilo/ne kadar çeker? (How much weight this scales do_ *experience(!)*_?)

Dişleriyle koca TIRı çekti... (He* experienced(!)* a huge TIR with teeths.) or
Arabayı evin önüne çekti... (He _*experienced(!)*_ the car in front of house.)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

CHovek said:


> Kaderinin sarhoş, sapık bir kocayı ömür boyu *çekmek *olduğuna daha çok inanmaya başladı.


She began to be more and more convinced of the dire fact that her destiny was lying in a life-long suffering / perdition  of a drunkard and perverted husband.


----------

